# La nuova lingua del forum è...

## Brandy

Ciao, tutti.

L'Italiano è stato appena introdotto da Gentoo come linguaggio del forum. Si può cambiare lingua dal profilo utente.  :Smile: 

Brandy.

cerri dice: rimuovo l'importante perchè ormai è noto.

----------

## shev

Un nuovo passo avanti per la comunità italiana di Gentoo  :Very Happy: 

(e così Koma è contento   :Laughing:   )

----------

## bsolar

Direi che merita di essere un annuncio...  :Wink: 

----------

## koma

bella forza l'ho chiesto io al site creator  :Very Happy: 

----------

## koma

 *Brandy wrote:*   

> Ciao, tutti.
> 
> L'Italiano è stato appena introdotto da Gentoo come linguaggio del forum. Si può cambiare lingua dal profilo utente. 
> 
> Brandy.

 Grazie Brandy bella e brava come sempre  :Smile: 

----------

## cerri

Ottimo, ottimo, ottimo.  :Cool: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Questa si che e' una notizia... non male sempre piu' cosiderati.

----------

## sciack

boh... a me piace tanto l'inglese... eheh  :Wink:   :Laughing: 

----------

## Yans

io preferisco l'inglese. comunque mi fa molto piacere vedere che il forum è stato tradotto anche in italiano   :Wink: 

----------

## dnix

boh... a me piace tanto Brandy... eheh  :Wink:   :Laughing: 

Quindi vq benissimo cosi'

----------

## paolo

Non è stato tradotto. Il phpBB già era pronto per la lingua italiana. E' bastato molto poco. Peccato che il tempo non lo abbiamo mai per le cose semplici.  :Wink: 

ByEZz,

Paolo

----------

## sciack

esatto è quello che volevo dire io.. più che altro siamo stati "considerati" da chi ha deciso di mettere il language pack in italiano si phpbb, il quale è scaricabile dal sito www.phpbb.com

```
http://prdownloads.sourceforge.net/phpbb/lang_italian.tar.gz
```

 :Wink: 

----------

## bibi[M]

You can post new topics in this forum

You can reply to topics in this forum

You can edit your posts in this forum

You can delete your posts in this forum

You can vote in polls in this forum

You can change the default language into italian

You cannot start thread about spaghetti

...D'oh!

----------

